# Buying an out of state boat????



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not having much luck on finding a dealer to lower their prices here in Michigan but have a few prospects in other states. Anyone have experience in purchasing boats from out of state?

I'm most concerned with the taxes. I'm guessing that you pay the taxes when you register the boat but how does the bank handle that? I can't afford to cough up $1200 at the time of registration so will the bank issue two checks....one to the dealer/marina and one to the state? 

Thanks........


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

I bought my boat in NY over a year and a half ago. If I remember correctly, SOS does take the tax at the time of registration. I bought my trailer from a separate in state source. I just put what I wanted to on a credit card or cash advance then had the bank cut the check to me to cover other expenses. Hard to say how they would do it with a dealer involved, cuz I bought mine from a private party.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I bought a used boat in 2000 from Happy Days Boating in Ohio. They just charged me the sales tax there on the price of the boat, and it was put into my loan. I paid all necessary license fees to the state of Michigan.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I bought a boat last year out of Mass. My bank wouldn't pony up the dough for an out of state boat. I had to get a loan through their state, bank issued two checks, had to buy a new trailer also, and I had to pay MI sales tax and fees when I got back. Now if I want, I can refi through my bank. You can probably do something similar and have the costs of taxes and what not rolled into it. Maybe.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

According to the dealer I can pick the boat up in Virginia and pay VA. tax. If I have the boat delivered I have to pay MI sales tax @ 4% higher. I would hate to get double tapped on the tax so I'm going to investigate this a little further but I would think it's like buying a shirt or anything else down there. If I pay tax at the time of purchase I am good. Then again, Jennie is going to want every nickel she can squeeze out of me.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I registered two snowmobiles today and took the time to ask the Secretary of State. As long as I bring the receipt in showing I paid sales tax in another state I cannot be double dipped in Michigan. 

Virginia here I come. 2% tax versus 6%. I offered the guy a deposit today and then got home to find a message from another guy in Indiana wanting to counter my offer on his boat. I'm gonna call tomorrow and see if he will match my Virginia price (which I doubt because it would be $7500.00 less than list price) but Indiana tax will play a part in my decision.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

gunrod said:


> I registered two snowmobiles today and took the time to ask the Secretary of State. As long as I bring the receipt in showing I paid sales tax in another state I cannot be double dipped in Michigan.
> 
> Virginia here I come. 2% tax versus 6%.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

What kind of boat?????


----------



## mjohnson (Feb 8, 2008)

One thing I can tell you is that the dealer is supposed to chaarge you whatever your particular state tax is at the time of purchase and all you have to do is take in your receipt for the purchase, now if the dealer doesn't charge you ENOUGH tax you would be held liable to pay the difference. :yikes:


----------

